# needing some help :)



## leapster (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am Type 2 and my sugars just keep going up even though I have been eating low carb/keto.  My last A1C was 6.6  Previous to that it had been 6.3 and getting lower.
Now I wake up in the morning and my blood sugar seems out of control.  My doctor did put me on Metformin (had a terrible reaction-my stomach could not handle it) and then Victozia (??) and I could not stop needing to urinate.  My blood sugar went very low very quickly-I started getting hypoglycemia.
Any suggestions of what I can do?  I don't see my internist until March.  He told me when he last saw me he was pleased at what I was doing with my diet and exercise and did not feel at that point I needed any medication.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 24, 2018)

Welcome leapster. Please keep at it, in the long run you will be better off


----------

